# Mixing compounds in vials



## Lulu66 (May 11, 2012)

Is it ok to mix different compounds in the same vial. For example npp and test prop or test e and test pp. I know its common practice to inject these compounds mixed in the same syrenge. But would there be any adverse effects if the compounds sitting in the vial for extended periods of time. Since compounds have diffferent ba bb ratios and the like?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

just to clarify, you're not talking about your compounding pharmacy blending it, you're talking about you drawing x amount of compound A and mixing it with x amount of compound B in sterile vial Y?


----------



## Lulu66 (May 11, 2012)

Yes just drawing from vials and mixing it on a separate one since these compounds would be injected together anyways.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 11, 2012)

Only thing I say is its the same problem as this tri blend.  You can't change dosages if you have too.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 11, 2012)

I would say that this is a bad idea. Different gear doesnt mix well...doesnt mix evenly. For example...when you put test and tren in the same syringe one will sink to the bottom (cant remember which one)...Just stick with drawing them out of their respective vials

Blended hormones, such as the tri compound herm talks about left and right, have all the hormones (raw powders) cooked together in the same batch so they are mixed evenly


----------



## cranium85 (May 13, 2012)

yeah i think cobra is right...i would think one( the heavy ester) would sink to the bottom. Then when u go to draw u may think you drawing out 150mgs of Prop and 200mgs or Eth...when in reality your drawing out all prop...or mostly prop with a little eth

idk just my reasoning...also i'm not a chemistry and have never brewed my own gear. but def types of gear consits of def compounds which chemically are going to have different weights...so in the long run like CS said they will seperate and one will rise, one will sink.
like oil in water. The oil ways less so it floats to the top...except in this case it would be two dif oils with to dif weights.

just my opionion tho....i only comment because i've thought of this myself before and then came to the conclusion that it'd prob a stupid idea


----------



## Zeek (May 13, 2012)

One week you might be injecting just one compound and the next 75 of one and 25% of another. As Cobra stated the blends are prepared from the raws, heated and blended together to be more uniform and even in their distribution throughout the entire batch.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I would say that this is a bad idea. Different gear doesnt mix well...doesnt mix evenly. For example...when you put test and tren in the same syringe one will sink to the bottom (cant remember which one)...Just stick with drawing them out of their respective vials
> 
> Blended hormones, such as the tri compound herm talks about left and right, have all the hormones (raw powders) cooked together in the same batch so they are mixed evenly




good post




.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I would say that this is a bad idea. Different gear doesnt mix well...doesnt mix evenly. For example...when you put test and tren in the same syringe one will sink to the bottom (cant remember which one)...Just stick with drawing them out of their respective vials
> 
> Blended hormones, such as the tri compound herm talks about left and right, have all the hormones (raw powders) cooked together in the same batch so they are mixed evenly



Great post, I tried to make Test C / Mast E and the 2 didn't go well at all it was a fail.

I don't care for Test E and with that it would have worked but rather have Test C

I mixed everything I have run in a syringe but never vial to vial you must brew it to suspend together to have a mix.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

Your best bet is to switch pins and put them in the same syringe if need be.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2012)

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Your best bet is to switch pins and put them in the same syringe if need be.



No need to switch drawing pins but NEVER mix a water base with oil base I don't even think I would mix water base just oil base.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> No need to switch drawing pins but NEVER mix a water base with oil base I don't even think I would mix water base just oil base.



its fine to mix water with oil bro...I do it all the time...hcg and gear in one syringe BAM! Looks funky as hell though


----------



## PFM (May 14, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I would say that this is a bad idea. Different gear doesnt mix well...doesnt mix evenly. For example...when you put test and tren in the same syringe one will sink to the bottom (cant remember which one)...Just stick with drawing them out of their respective vials
> 
> Blended hormones, such as the tri compound herm talks about left and right, have all the hormones (raw powders) cooked together in the same batch so they are mixed evenly



I am with Cobra on this for the reasons he mentioned are spot on. Another reason is keeping your gear sterile. Every time you draw you pick up "bugs" and it can lead to more problems.

I have been Syringe mixing for years and it allows a guy NOT being locked into his mgs. IMO especially on shorts a guy may want to add a line of Prop next pin or drop the Tren. Once you mixed a "blend" you are owned.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 14, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> I am with Cobra on this for the reasons he mentioned are spot on. Another reason is keeping your gear sterile. Every time you draw you pick up "bugs" and it can lead to more problems.
> 
> I have been Syringe mixing for years and it allows a guy NOT being locked into his mgs. IMO especially on shorts a guy may want to add a line of Prop next pin or drop the Tren.* Once you mixed a "blend" you are owned.*



this is why I dont like blends to begin with...no point in it


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> No need to switch drawing pins but NEVER mix a water base with oil base I don't even think I would mix water base just oil base.



I'm talking about switching pins before injecting so the needle isn't dull entering the body.


----------

